# Here's what Dieback or Shrinkback looks like in fresh paint



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's what Dieback or Shrinkback looks like in fresh paint*










This is a close up of the same area that I cropped out at 800 pixels wide but did not resize.


----------

